# #Weird Things you have found while out in the woods!



## trackerputnam (Nov 2, 2007)

Tell us about your weird findings while out in the woods. At the link below you will find a collection of stories that tell of all kinds of scarry happenings and interesting but normal stuff. Lets hear about your adventures!

http://justkeephunting.com/weirdfindings.html


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I found a completely brand new unopened bottle of Jaegermeister back in the woods in Mississippi a few years ago.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I've never found anything interesting at all. But from that website, some of those would be really cool and some of them would be extremely creepy!


----------



## TeamDilligaf (Oct 23, 2007)

My granpa and brother have both seen this almost human like half hunched over hairy animal with long arms walk across one of our plots right at dark and when they went over to see what kind of tracks there were (never saw any) the smell that still lingered was awfull. Indian legends and some modern day folklore have stories about the "Skunk Ape" florida's version of bigfoot. my granpa used to hunt bears in fla so he knows what a bear looks like and he swears it was defintely not a bear. any people got any skunk ape stories?


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *TeamDilligaf (12/26/2007)*My granpa and brother have both seen this almost human like half hunched over hairy animal with long arms walk across one of our plots right at dark and when they went over to see what kind of tracks there were (never saw any) the smell that still lingered was awfull. Indian legends and some modern day folklore have stories about the "Skunk Ape" florida's version of bigfoot. my granpa used to hunt bears in fla so he knows what a bear looks like and he swears it was defintely not a bear. any people got any skunk ape stories?


Sorry, but I'm notbuying the bigfoot stories for a minute. You mentioned 'legend' and 'folklore'...both synonymous withmade-up stories, myths,and frankly, B.S.

As long as man has settled this continent, and as many people as there are today (many of them hunting)...I would think at least one person would have some HARD evidence of this bigfoot. After all these years (100's), nobody has shot one of these things that keep walking through our green fields???...buthumans get shot all the time walking in the woods.Would somebody pleasefind a body of bigfoot (surely they don't live forever), some skull and bones, a REAL picture or video (NOT of a man dressed in an ape suit), then I'll believe the 'folklore'.


----------



## trackerputnam (Nov 2, 2007)

I guess I tend to lean to the disbelief side of things when it comes to bigfoot. I am up here in bigfoot land and would think the same as to someone shooting one. I know that you will never find me telling about this thing I saw! I will be showing it to you. And if some fool is out there dressed like one then it is his fault!


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *trackerputnam (12/26/2007)*I know that you will never find me telling about this thing I saw! I will be showing it to you. And if some fool is out there dressed like one then it is his fault!


My point exactly! I'll try to have bigfoot mounted for ya, not telling you a story about it.


----------



## TeamDilligaf (Oct 23, 2007)

not sayin i 100% believe in these legends but theres still some stuff out in the woods that'll will still make you wonder what in the hell was that!!!! And i dont care how tough or badass some people think they are when it gets dark out there everybody starts to have their minds mess with em and have had the shit scared out of you


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

My folks bought a resturant in milton in the late 50s called bills seafood.We as a collective family have found old brass and wooden steering wheels compasses and diffrent nautical items through our searchs around the area.Unfortanently huricane ivan retrieved most of them back to the blackwater peterson point area.I guess for future hunters to find.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Never seen a bigfoot thank god. But one thing odd i saw in the woods one day while hunting in Georgiana Al was an old dresser mirror leaning up against a pine tree. Just the mirror. Looked like it had been there for a 100 yrs. Still nice and shiny way out in the middle of no where.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

this isnt somethin really strange but i had a house cat, with a collar, walk under my treestand one day. that wouldnt normally be that strange but i was hunting a good 5 miles away from the nearest house. shows the range of those things.. 

also found a piece of iron stone in the shape of a penis.... weird.


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

FenderBender went out that night hunting for sum beaver. I used to like a little jager while I was chasing beaver.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Once when I was hunting in Alabama, I started to hear dueling banjoes playing...then I saw Ned Beatty running by....

I stayed up in my tree stand. :moon

One of the guys in our GA Lease has a whole box of arrowheads and shark's teeth he's found. but the only thing I ever found was an old jar near the remains of an old still we found on the property.

Ed


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

a friend of mine has property in Defuniak and her family goes artifact hunting near the creeks. they find sharks teeth and arrowheads as well and they are no where near the coast..


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

I have found some old footstones out by my new house but no graveyards for miles.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

This didnt happen to me but I remember a story 10 or so years back where these hunters found a human remains in the woods. The strange thing was that the body was wearing a wet suit, flippers and a snorkel. The area they were hunting was at least 50 miles from any body of water. Turns out that a few years back there had been a forest fire and a helicoptor that was fiting the fire had scooped the guy up out of the water and he had been dumped on the fire.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I remember readin in the ENQUIRE, I mean on time I came across a woman having birth and It had or had to be the son of Big Foot. This was up in WA. state so what ever they call it up there.


----------



## chuckseven (Oct 6, 2007)

I had a scary moment once while fishing..I had just caught a 2 pound bass and noticed a black man reading a newspaper but he kept peeking up at me..I had the willys. I only had on shorts cause I usedto be a long distance runner..I got in my truck in drove across the highway to an isolated pond in the middle of the woods.I made a long cast with a spinner bait and guess who is coming down the narrow brushy trail heading toward me..that stocky, glazed eyed black man..I was scaredto death...I whispered "Please God help me." I quickly reeled in my spinning rod ..I charged the man screaming my Karate yells I learned in the service and began whipping my spinner bait in his face asking no questions..The man went backwards into the brush and I got out of Dodge..From then on...I began carrying an equalizer in my tackle box.

Later on under cover stings arrested over 150 different pervs..The 3 nude and close by porn shops were all closed..This was back in the 1980s.


----------



## fng (Oct 2, 2007)

I remember hearing (I wastoo young to hunt at the time) abouttwo of my older brothers out hunting with my dad on a friend's farm in Michigan. They came across the body of the farm's manager who had committed suicide with a rifle shot to the chin. He was still sitting upright when they found him. My brothers were in their teenage yearsback then but they still remember that pretty vividly.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

I used to work for an archaeology firm and we found some stone bowls on Eglin AFB which were carbon dated to be about 15,000 years old. There were two of them, upside down, stacked on top of each other and half a meter down. We surveyed every 1.5 meters, going a meter down in lines radiating out in many directions out to 30 meters and NEVER found anything else. That was by far the coolest thing ever, especially since the nearest source for those stones were in North Georgia.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i hunted blackwater all my young life, from 8-20 years old. we only ran dogs, i was always the youngster of the group so i was the designated dog driver. one day when i was about 15 years old i was driving the biggest nastiest section north of hwy 4 - i mean tear the clothes off ya' nasty!!! i know i had gone 1 1/2 - 2 miles in on the river swamp. i found 2pair of PANTIES! one was red satin and one had a flower pattern. i will remember that day as if it was yesterday. i also remember wanting to run that section every saturday, i guess hoping i would see some hot action 2 miles deep in the woods.

i think of it every time i see one of those shirts with the deer hunting the guy using the topless decoy!


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *TeamDilligaf (12/26/2007)*My granpa and brother have both seen this almost human like half hunched over hairy animal with long arms walk across one of our plots right at dark and when they went over to see what kind of tracks there were (never saw any) the smell that still lingered was awfull. Indian legends and some modern day folklore have stories about the "Skunk Ape" florida's version of bigfoot. my granpa used to hunt bears in fla so he knows what a bear looks like and he swears it was defintely not a bear. any people got any skunk ape stories?


that $h!t is for real.....


----------



## cubfan (Oct 12, 2007)

I found an 8" thick 2 foot wide by 10 foot long piece of granite that weighed hundred of pounds. It was miles from the nearest road. It wasn't a grave marker, but it looked like someone had chisled it out to make a bench.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

I suppose the strangest thing I have ever found, but not exactly found was an area surrounded by fishhooks hanging at eye level. Not sure why they were there, I asked my brother and he informed me that I had stumbled across someones weed patch. Never went back to that area, didnt want to find someone hunting the hunters.:blownaway That was way up next to the Missouri border near Evening Shade. A little scary to say the least.


----------



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

In the Escambia River Swamp, south of Quintette, there are several full sized school buses on top of posts. I am sure they were put there by hunters as part of a hunting camp, but it is still weird to see and how they managed it is pretty weird in itself.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Ithaca37 (12/31/2007)*In the Escambia River Swamp, south of Quintette, there are several full sized school buses on top of posts. I am sure they were put there by hunters as part of a hunting camp, but it is still weird to see and how they managed it is pretty weird in itself.


I've seen them. Was wondering the same thing, How the hell did they get them out there and set up like that.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Lived between Green Cove Springs & Orange Park Florida . Found an Old Indian Burial Ground

found all kinds of things plus a skull brought it home and thought my mother was going to die right in front of me. Also would walk around the St. Johns River where I lived and find arrow heads there would be so many of them I would pick themup look at them and throw them back in the river. Sure wish I had all of them now what a collection it would have been.


----------



## WhiskeyKuhn (Jan 21, 2008)

> *TeamDilligaf (12/26/2007)*not sayin i 100% believe in these legends but theres still some stuff out in the woods that'll will still make you wonder what in the hell was that!!!! And i dont care how tough or badass some people think they are when it gets dark out there everybody starts to have their minds mess with em and have had the shit scared out of you




Team Dilligaf u need to stop watching Fox News and get outside and live life, let me know when your balls drop


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Saw a black panther about 3 ft long with a 3ft long tail, driving around at night in Ms. south of Vicksburg. Pretty cool. Saw a wolf in Madsion Ms. That was strange.


----------

